# New Optical Drive



## regmi (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi. I need new internal dvd writer and blank media(50-100 dvds) for long time photo/video storage. I will burn dvds and store them as backup of my backup drive. So generally will not use them for long after writing. Please suggest some optical drive and also mention which brand dvds are best for storing data. I heard Verbatim is best for storing data. 

Ty


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 29, 2013)

> For optical drive, get Asus drives.

> Storing large amount or important data on a media which can be damaged even with a scratch is not advisable. You should try online backup. Create multiple accounts on a site offering large capacity.


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 29, 2013)

regmi said:


> Hi. I need new internal dvd writer and blank media(50-100 dvds) for long time photo/video storage. I will burn dvds and store them as backup of my backup drive. So generally will not use them for long after writing. Please suggest some optical drive and also mention which brand dvds are best for storing data. I heard Verbatim is best for storing data.
> 
> Ty


I don't recommend storing data on optical media. A lot of these disks get damaged themselves even if you have stored them away safely and securely. This has happened with me a number of times, so, I prefer keeping a backup copy of such media files (photos and videos on HDD's, in a separate partition, that's meant for these media only). For optical media, I prefer Moserbaer. In case you still want to go with the optical media, IMO you should get Dual Layer DVD's and a writer capable of writing such media. Almost every DVD-RW drive nowadays supports writing to such media, still I'll suggest you to check before purchasing. Stay away from Sony Optiarc drives.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 29, 2013)

i have been using a sony dvd-burner since a little more than 3 yrs. has neen working nicely ever since. though yes, since quite some time, asus drives have caught up with people, and seem to have left other brands here behind. so i would also recommend getting an asus drive. for DVDs, get the ones from mosar baer.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 29, 2013)

get asus 24b5st

for long time storage get an external hdd


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 30, 2013)

An external hard disk will cost much more. I think online backup is the best option.


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> An external hard disk will cost much more. I think online backup is the best option.


Have you considered the network transfer costs? Once he'll have to upload all the files, and whenever he wants to access the files, he'll have to download. Moreover, he'll have to purchase space to store such a huge collection.


----------



## regmi (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks all and sorry for replying late, I was very busy. Actually I have 2 desktops each having 2 tb internal wd green hds. I have around 400 Gb photos,videos and had them on both computers and also in adata 1 tb portable hd. Few days ago one 2tb wd desktop harddisk went kaput and adata portable hd said I need to format it to use it lol. Anyway I formatted it and copied all data in it again. 
Now I can't fully depend on erasable media so wanted to write them in dvds and keep them safe. 

I have lots of cds, dvds which I burned around 2003-2004 and they work well, are in perfect condition and they were cheap cds/dvds found in market those days. So I think they are best backup media if you are not using them regularly and keep them safe.

Thanks all once again I will get Asus writer and Verbatim or Mosarbaer  dvds.


----------



## mastervk (Oct 3, 2013)

Best strategy is to backup very important docs online and  back up rest (video,audio,photos etc)   in external HDD and optical media.

Verbatim is very good. I have used sony also and most of the DVD i have burned in 2007 are working fine even today.


----------

